# 22" JET® Scroll Saw with Stand and Foot Switch: JWSS-22



## Jay39

Just wondering if anyone has seen and/or tested the new Jet JWSS 22" scroll saw? I'll be looking at it tomorrow for potential purchase, but I was wondering if anyone has gotten their hands on it yet? I don't see any reviews as it's so new. The video looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## rustynails

I have been wondering about these as well?


----------



## Jay39

I saw it today and it is awesome! The blade release mechanism is so fast and easy. It also looks really cool. I didn't buy it…bought another festool tool…but I will be buying it soon…lol.


----------



## rustynails

Jay have you ever seen or used the excalibur? Just asking for comparisons… as they look so close to each other.


----------



## blaughn

If I were in charge of marketing for Jet and if I had confidence that the new 21" Jet performed as well as the Excalibur - I would put a couple of the Jets in the hands of current Excalibur users and get them to write reviews. *If it performed well Jet could own the Excalibur market*.


----------



## PaulDoug

it looks like a good saw, but real new so the jury is still out in my opinion. Those interested, be aware it is a bottom feed saw. Some do not like that. I am a bottom feeder so that would work fine for me. I hope it is a good as it looks. I am hesitant because I bought a jet drill press and I am not at all impressed with it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

The blade changes on the Jet are easier than any other brand of scroll saw. The woodworking club I belong to bought an Excalibur and they always go to the Dewalt saw first. That because they are have always used the Dewalt and they don't like how the blade change works on the Excalibur saw.


----------



## Jay39

I finally got to test it at a local Woodworking store…and it is absolutely awesome! I plan to purchase in the next few weeks. They say it comes ready to go out of the box…just put the stand together. It cut on the dime and absolutely no vibration. It was very impressive and impressive looking. The only caveat is as much a downer to me as it is an upper…and that's the Cast Iron top. I like it because it's a thing of beauty and gives it substantial weight. I just hate keeping it clean and clear of sample wood that I sometimes will lay on my current scroll saw. I just don't like rust on any of my tools and it's a pretty big job to keep it off…LOL


----------



## PaulDoug

Keep it waxed. Or maybe cover it with like 1/8 Masonite (if you can find Masonite). I have my Ex table covered with Masonite, not to prevent rust, but to give me a zero Clarence hole, will at least a smaller hole.


----------



## flrvcamper

I have wood in a wood shop for years with all steel tops on the machines and have never had to worry about rust on anyone of the machines. If you wipe a lite coat of oil on the tops once a week they will never have rust on them.
I have looked at the jet 22" scrollsaw and it looks to be a good saw. I am thinking about purchasing one and retiring my old RBI,
Jerry


----------



## MrUnix

> The only caveat is as much a downer to me as it is an upper…and that's the Cast Iron top. I like it because it's a thing of beauty and gives it substantial weight. I just don't like rust on any of my tools and it's a pretty big job to keep it off…LOL


A 'big job'? That is a dinky little table compared to other machines like a table saw, and would take maybe a minute to slap some wax on it. To me, that is the last thing I would consider a negative. But for the price they are asking for those things, I think I'll just keep happily using my $35 Delta 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## rustynails

Here is a link to a review of the Jet saw.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjk2ODp8fDPAhXH6SYKHdDFD4sQtwIIHDAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DkGbZtWqFvsI&usg=AFQjCNHYMXRurH5Oyy_OI1URuKQHfmMYwQ&sig2=JZ2Zo7vVy3f1O8J0P0flTQ


----------



## MustacheMike

Steve Good did the review. You can trust his opinion. He is one of the most knowledgeable men in scroll sawing. The top will not rust under normal working and storage situations. We are trying to get Jet to send us one for test and review as well.


----------



## Dee1

Very interesting 
The bottom clamp is very much like the one on my old RBI hawk it worked well, 
Since then I have upgraded to my Excaliber and am very happy but it looks like Jet is going to have a winner also.
Dee


----------



## Jay39

Well, I finally made my Jet Scroll purchase…and I am amazed! It's awesome! It cuts so smooth and clean. But, my workshop (for now) is in my 3 car garage and I had to put the scroll saw where my other one was. I've always been able to avoid rain and moisture on my tools…especially my cast iron and I keep up with protecting them. No different for this scroll saw…however, my wife opened the garage door when I wasn't home and there was a huge down pour with 30 mph winds and it covered my scroll saw (while I was at work). Rust galore. This even after I waxed and did everything to protect. I was horrified! I didn't have it one week. So, I sanded with 800 grit sand paper and worked it all out…and, it still looks good and operates perfectly, but I can see the scratches from the sand paper on the cast iron. You have to look closely, but it's there and it was an extremely painful experience. I was truly horrified…LOL. I'm better now…kind of…lol


----------



## wjbclocks

I have tried the Jet scrollsaw it is a good saw but it is not a top feed saw.and to change blades isn't very time saving.


----------



## MrGerke

I signed up today mainly to ask you all about the Jet 22. I got one a few months ago and there has been problem after problem. First, the little rubber cap over the switch fell off the first day. No biggie.

Then, it just stopped for a while. I fiddled and fiddled for a month. Then, one day I fiddled again and it turned on. Weird.

The bracket that holds the blade broke. I don't know how it could have possibly broke on it's own, I had it for less than three months. I had used it maybe 20 times. Had to pay 22 bucks for replacement and shipping.

The review in the latest Scrollsaw magazine was right on… switching from thick blades to thin is a pain. You need an Allen wrench to adjust. Plus, I had no idea how much I was a top-loader. If you have a big project, trying to find the hole is a pain.

I have to buy another scroll saw for work. I've already filled out my PO for a DeWalt 788. Half the price, just as good.


----------



## rustynails

Mr. Gerke Welcome to LJ's. Sorry to hear about your problems with your saw. The Jet is supposes to come with a 5 year warranty per there web site? Why did you have to purchase parts? 
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>

JET Red Assurance 5-Year Warranty
JET warrants every product it sells. If one of our tools needs service or repair, one of our Authorized Service Centers located throughout the United States can give you quick service. In most cases, any of these JPW Industries Authorized Service Centers can authorize warranty repair, assist you in obtaining parts, or perform routine maintenance and major repair on your JET tools. For the name of an Authorized Service Center in your area call 1-800-274-6848.


----------



## Lasor1

I know this is an older thread do you still like your jet jwss 22 scroll saw? Would recommend it I am kind aim a toss up on buying one of the jets or the Excalibur ex21 thanks


----------

